

How I trained sheet reading using the Web MIDI API - philippotto
http://scm.io/blog/hack/2015/07/piano-trainer/

======
latentflip
This is great! I'm learning to read sheet music and play the piano at the same
time and have found the same problem: I'm just memorising the music, not
_reading_it.

Just this weekend I tried jalmus, but couldn't get it running and ended up
trying to write something kinda similar to this:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/philip_roberts/status/61775984704...](https://mobile.twitter.com/philip_roberts/status/617759847044542464)
Mine just does one note at a time though and I didn't know about webmidi, so
was using node with electron shell for midi access, definitely gonna switch it
over to webmidi now though, thanks!

------
adrianh
Stay tuned for awesomeness like this in my interactive sheet-music site
Soundslice ([https://www.soundslice.com](https://www.soundslice.com)). :-)

This, plus the ability to load in whatever piece of music you want to learn,
plus the ability to listen to real audio recordings (as opposed to
synthetic/MIDI), all available from the web, equals a lovely future for
musicians.

------
laurentoget
From a musician's point of view this sounds like a dangerous idea. Training
your hands on random sequences of notes which do not make sense musically and
relying on visual feedback feels like it will do nothing to build the skill
which you actually need which is the ability to associate hand movements to
musical patterns.

But then it is probably just what you need if you want to play crazy atonal
music. What do i know?

~~~
busterarm
Atonal (actually, I'd argue microtonal) music is totally where it's at
though...

~~~
laurentoget
good luck with microtonal on a midi keyboard, though..

~~~
busterarm
Every midi workstation I've used for a while lets you make +/\- cent
adjustments.

Then there's the tonal plexus and similar.

------
rikkus
I found this a while back and have been really enjoying it.
[http://www.synthesiagame.com](http://www.synthesiagame.com)

With a laptop that folds flat, you can prop it on the music stand of your
piano. Would be best with a touch screen, I think.

~~~
avinashv
No need for a laptop if you have an iPad. Synthesia has an app. My iPad sits
on my music stand connects to my digital piano via USB-MIDI.

------
solarmist
This is a first step toward writing your own ear training software, like
EarMaster Pro. It has chord training, interval training, etc. This is probably
closest to melodic sight-"singing" (you can use a midi instrument too) which
is randomly generated melodic sequences, although it's aimed at singers so no
chords.

There's also sightreadingfactory which generates random music to play as well.
This one allows you to pick an instrument, level, time signature, and key. But
it isn't interactive. It'd be great if they added web midi.

------
ThomPete
"All numbers aside, I’m also feeling a vast improvement while playing piano.
Instead of reading each note separately, I’m seeing patterns (within each
chord) and distances which really astonished me. Of course, there is still
room for improvement and I’m looking forward to the challenge."

Thats what we do when we learn to read anything. You don't read the individual
characters but rather the entire words or even parts of sentences.

But he is right that it's cool.

